# I have problem with JVC GR-D72U



## slyfay (Sep 3, 2002)

I am running windows XP and I can not transfer my video from cam to cd or from pc to cd. The software is Imagemaker. I have tried everything. It tells Me I may have to update drivers but not what drivers or from where. All it does is put the files on to cd and then won't open them. Can anyone please help me I can't even find this stupid cam on the JVC site I have been at this for 3 days now. Please help.  OH the cam is a JVC GR-D72U.
THANKS


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

May want to try A JVC forum I found.

http://www.camcorderinfo.com/bbs/f27


----------



## Lil Davie (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey sly,

Although I don't have a GR-D72U I do have a GR-DX77U. And I had MEGA trouble uploading video to my PC. What are you using to upload? USB 2.0? If you are then I would HIGHLY suggest getting a Fire Wire. It's the only thing that has work for me.

Jetting out,
LiL Davie


----------



## slyfay (Sep 3, 2002)

I now can capture video on my pc and from pc to cd but I get no sound!
When I tell it to capture the JVC PIX-MCV Audio Capture the screen freezes.
I went from ImageMaker to Windows Movie Maker 2.1 thats how I got the video part to work. I am going to Try the fire wire as I am using USB . Anyone know what I am doing wrong? Or what I need? HELP I have a Headache and this is all new to me.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

jd_957 said:


> May want to try A JVC forum I found.
> 
> http://www.camcorderinfo.com/bbs/f27


did you try this?


----------



## slyfay (Sep 3, 2002)

I have been on there for about an hour now with no help am going to post there to Thank You


----------

